# DNA40 device who has stock



## stevie g (26/5/15)

looking for temp control box mod max price 1500.

1x18650 and not too big like a vaporflask etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (26/5/15)

Hey @Sprint check out the HB DNA 40 here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/hcigar-evolv-dna-40w
It's a really good pretty compact box with an authentic evolv chip.

Also another new mod is the Heatvape - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/50w-heatvape-invader-mini-with-temp-control

Pm me info you need to know anything else 

Hugo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (26/5/15)

@Sir Vape

I'm about to pull the trigger on the invader mini. Apparently there are two versions out, one with a plastic clamshell and full cardboard sleeve and one with a half cardboard sleeve. Which one do you stock full or half cardboard sleeve?.


----------



## huffnpuff (26/5/15)

Sprint said:


> @Sir Vape
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on the invader mini. Apparently there are two versions out, one with a plastic clamshell and full cardboard sleeve and one with a half cardboard sleeve. Which one do you stock full or half cardboard sleeve?.


Like So?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (26/5/15)

@huffnpuff exactly!.


----------



## stevie g (27/5/15)

Just ordered the invader mini with temp control. To let any interested people know they have the updated version that does not have the issues you will see floating around on internet review sites. Pbusardo gave it a thumbs up!.

Can't wait to step into TC.

Thanks @Sir Vape.


----------



## abdul (27/5/15)

@Sprint why didnt you go for an ipv4?


----------



## stevie g (27/5/15)

@abdul 

Don't like rectangular mods prefer the rounded type plus every cent saved counts.


----------



## abdul (27/5/15)

Sprint said:


> @abdul
> 
> Don't like rectangular mods prefer the rounded type plus every cent saved counts.


Ah i see on the shape, but its got 50W more power, dual battery too.


----------



## stevie g (27/5/15)

Yeah and it is larger and heavier as well. Reviewers have tried and failed to damage the invader mini by driving cars over it dropping it onto concrete etc... it is tough. 

I never want to go super high wattage again after burning my lungs twice over the course of a few months on my ex dripper (sold now).

Going to stick to single coils and respectable (lowish) wattage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

